# conversion from bowtech to monster grip



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

I recently bought a mathews monster 6. My question is, how do you adjust for the differant feel of the grip (too fat in my opinnion). I have shot an bowtech 82nd airborne for 3 years and love this thing. I thought I would buy a monster which is equivalant to speed. I shoot ok with it, but just can't seem to go right after the 12s like I do with my bowtech. I tried the focus grip and the shrewd grip and don't care for either one. any help please:


----------



## alltires (Sep 10, 2010)

Torqueless grip in Medium wrist on the Monster worked great for me. Torqueless.com Great fit and finish


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

A Mathews bow will never feel like a Bowtech. I have run into the same problem. I tried the Torqueless grip, focus grip, etc. Improvement was marginal. I bought a Destroyer 350, that fixed the grip problem. One last thing you might want to try is no grip at all and see how you like it. I like Mathews bows and think they are well made but I just can't seem to get a comfortable torque free grip on one.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

I hate to say this, but I think you are on to something.(Me buying a destroyer or invasion) IT would be an easy fix, but I just sank 650 dollars into this monster though


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I hear ya but save your coin for the $60 grip.


----------

